# Looking at 74 2002Tii - Advice?



## watbob (May 2, 2011)

Hi everyone,. I currently own an e30 vert, my second one...now I'm looking at a 1974 2002tii - which I don't know much about at all - except that they look great.

I haven't seen it in person yet so I don't have a lot of details, but I'd like to know what to look for when I go. So a few questions:
1) What are the common mechanical issues for this model?
2) What areas are prone to rust / repair on the body?
3) Can I validate that it is a true tii from the VIN? (yes I know to look for FI on the engine)
4) what is a fair price range if this is in "decent" condition considering the above?

thanks so much!


----------



## roundeie (Dec 7, 2015)

Put the VIN in the box here
http://www.bmwclasicos.com/vin.php

Buy this
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/201495468767

Go here
http://www.bmw2002faq.com/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

